
NSA, FBI Warn of Linux Malware Used in Espionage Attacks - maydemir
https://threatpost.com/nsa-fbi-warn-of-linux-malware-used-in-espionage-attacks/158351/
======
fsflover
It seems Linux is getting mainstream.

